# If you could only post one pic of your dog/s, post your one fav/best here:



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I love looking at the pics in the monthly photo contests, and I would assume that, besides fitting a certain theme, those pics you are posting are probably considered to be one of, if not THE, fav/best pic of your dog or dogs.

That got me thinking about starting a thread that's not a contest, but has the one rule of: *if you could only post one photo, which pic do you consider to be your favorite and/or best pic of each of your dog/s!?!*

And if you take future pics and come up with a more current pic that trumps a previous best/favorite, then please post that as well when the time comes. I'd like to make this thread a gallery of ONLY THE BEST photos of our dogs, one per dog. Obviously it is inevitable that you will eventually come across a new pic that, hopefully after much scrutiny, you determine you like better than a previous pic you posted in this thread. What I hope won't happen is people uploading a new pic every day or every week, or even every month or year, claiming it to be the new best/favorite. I have thousands of pics of our dogs, but I can certainly narrow it down to one pic that I believe to be the current best, and here they are:

I'll start with my current favs:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice pics! Hmmm, now the search starts, lol.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

This is my favorite of Wolfie


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is one from when Jake was about 6-7 months old...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx at 1 year:








Kacie's 2nd birthday pic:








Karlo 18 mos:








This pic is blurred, but so sweet:








I love my profile pic, another right place/right time shot


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Helpper Kyle Krotter gets set to catch Hunther The Leaping Beast™ at his May 2010 trial courage test.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Shewana's Maximum Velocity II


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't decide between two on Moses (I'm a sucker for headshots):
His 2nd BD








18months:








Gilda 15months:








Layla 3.5yr








Baby Girl Sigourney doesn't have alot to pic from yet..5 months:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Pyrate










Raina

It was really hard to choose though - I may change it later


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

*Pedigree*

I have already wondered what the pedigree of some of these gorgeous dogs are. 

Could we also post a pedigree link?...since I'm sure people will ask.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I can't decide between two on Moses (I'm a sucker for headshots):


_"but has the one rule of: *if you could only post one photo, which pic do you consider to be your favorite and/or best pic of each of your dog/s!?!"*_

I was hoping this wouldn't happen, because now everyone will start posting MORE THAN ONE instead of only one. I guess it was inevitable that someone would break the only rule. ARGH! Haha.

But let's try to keep it to only ONE pic of each dog. Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I broke it too, sorry(though one was a doubledog shot)....rules are made to be broken or bent, right?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I broke it too, sorry(though one was a doubledog shot)....rules are made to be broken or bent, right?


...to eJail you go, guilty as charged! Hehe.

And yeah, I understand if someone has a solo shot of one dog that's the best, and a photo of that same dog with the other dog that they feel is the best of the 2nd dog, then that wouldn't be breaking the rules, because it's still one photo per dog.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Crookedcreekranch said:


> I have already wondered what the pedigree of some of these gorgeous dogs are.
> 
> Could we also post a pedigree link?...since I'm sure people will ask.


Here's Nara's pedigree link:
5 gen. pedigree for Nara Simha Devi Vom Engel - German shepherd dog


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry it was a tie so I didn't have ONE favorite...I had two equal favorites. Don't look at the 2nd one if it's that big of a deal to you.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

*I am a sucker for a beautiful face.....*

http://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy172/okie2009/Maggie%20Christmas%202010/009.jpg


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Sorry it was a tie so I didn't have ONE favorite...I had two equal favorites. Don't look at the 2nd one if it's that big of a deal to you.


I'm just trying to maintain a little order, since I'm the OP and set the only "rule," which I thought was a simple and easy rule to follow. If I had moderator power over my own thread, I would delete your second pic only because you posted it second and not first. I don't have that power, so all I can do is use you as an example of what not to do, for others that want to post and also have a "tie." What if everyone had a tie? I'm sure most of us probably could find a second pic that they like as much as the first. I know I could, but I refrained to follow my own rule. Haha. No biggie. It's one slip up. Hopefully everyone else can stick to "THE ONE RULE OF ONE PIC PER DOG!" 

It's like, if I started a thread titled "post your fav pic of a GSD" and someone posted their labrador, it wouldn't make any sense. Would it happen? Maybe. Should it happen? No. That's all I was thinking. I'm not trying to target you. I just don't want you opening up the floodgates. Hehe!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I get life is very hard for control freaks. I'm sorry I've upset you so, really it's not that big of a deal. What if everyone posts 2 pics? It isn't going impact anyone but you. Let it go. 

I'll contact a moderator and ask them to delete all my pics.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Tough, though,though! But here goes: 
This has always been my favorite of Keeta:








Pedigree (  ): BC SPCA: Branch Information

Gryffon . . . I really don't know which is my favorite. They are all great!








Pedigree Link: Gryffon vom Wildhaus - German shepherd dog

Pssst, Counter: Chill out a bit! Let's have some fun!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I'll contact a moderator and ask them to delete all my pics.


Thank you.

And for everyone else, here's a board rule from the owner of the site, just FYI:



> 15. Picture size in any post should be *800 x 600*. Excessively large pictures are extremely slow for people with dial up and make the page where the picture is placed so that you have to scroll to read the other posts.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I've already asked them to delete.

There are people still in this world with dial up?? Wow.

Over and out with this thread.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> There are people still in this world with dial up?? Wow.


You'll have to ask the owner/administrator of this site about that one. It's his rule, not mine. It's just a rule that I follow, since it's a rule, and I like to follow the rules, because that's why they exist, to be followed. I like this board and therefore I understand that, to remain a member, I must follow the rules. It's pretty simple, actually! One pic does not mean two pics. 800x600 does not mean 1000x800. His name is Yung, I believe, and his SN is shepherds. Let me know if you can convince him to update his rule so we can all post larger pics from here on out. Thanks!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


>


This is a gorgeous photo! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Well if you reread your quoted post:

'Picture size in any post *should* be 800 x 600'

It says should be, not must be! 

Sorry you're still having to use dial up.

So I could follow 'your rule' and post my favorite picture. Ten minutes later I could decide it's no longer my favorite and post a new favorite and so on and so forth. I could also continue to take new pics and find I have a new favorite each time. 

Have you ever gone 1 mile over the speed limit???

Again I say let it go, life is much easier when you don't try to control everyone and everything. This is my last post on here so I will give you the last word so you can feel better.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think with the new board, it resizes automatically?
GSDAlphamom, play the game, I want to see your pretty's...


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> This is my last post on here


OK, we're back on track. No more arguments. No more breaking the rules. Just post your ONE and ONLY ONE favorite/best pic of your dog or dogs, just like the subject line says (twice for emphasis)!

Thanks to everyone who posted so far. I love seeing which pic of your dogs you think is the overall best that you have. This is like an All-Star, All-Time Best Photo Ever thread! Keep them coming!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

hmmm now I am confused...I have 4 dogs, so can I pick 1 pic that is my fav per dog? or 1 pic over all from the 4 dogs? ha ha ha I think I just confused myself ugh!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

krystyne73 said:


> hmmm now I am confused...I have 4 dogs, so can I pick 1 pic that is my fav per dog? or 1 pic over all from the 4 dogs? ha ha ha I think I just confused myself ugh!


Like I did in my OP, your best pic of each dog, so for you, please post 4 pics!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

This one of Ari makes me laugh every time I see it!


----------



## GSDLongTimer (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Dang, counter is going to have another meltdown! LOL!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> Dang, counter is going to have another meltdown! LOL!


:rofl: agree!! Im not at my home computer so I will have to wait to post my pretties


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

counter said:


> This is a gorgeous photo! Thanks for posting it.


Thank you very much! I love the quality of the photo, and how flattering it is to my GSD. Plus I love how it makes him look bluey-black. :wub:


----------



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Dang, counter is going to have another meltdown! LOL!


opcorn:


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, all Viv. Sorry I'm not one for rules.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Couldn't choose either!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The lovely Carly and Sage 
(8 months and 4 months in this photo)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, another rule breaker here - 

These are of Stark when he was about 10 months old.










And this photo was "fixed" by Lies for me and is still my all time favorite; again Stark was about 10 month old.










This was the original:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

castlemaid said:


> dang, counter is going to have another meltdown! Lol!


*one pic per dog*
*one pic per dog*
*one pic per dog*
*one pic per dog*
*argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*i'm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*having!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*a!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*meltdown!!!!!!!*
*haha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*hehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*j/k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Just wait til page 12, it will be 
*REAL*,
not a* J/K!!!!!!* at the end!!!
seriously nice thread and don't stress over the over the limit pics, its all good!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Anyone want to buy my two spots, I haven't used them yet.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Tippsy









Jasper









Dixie









These truly are my ALL time favorites of my crew!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

This is still my favorite of Ike









Dottie









Ober


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Aww, Obie and Ike look like genius, intellectual dogs! Nice choices. 

Dottie's pic says it all!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Since I've only had him for a week this will have to be my favorite for now.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

This is Rocky, the first dog my wife and I rescued.

:rip: Rocky


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! That picture of MMM is awesome!!! 

Hunter is just too cute, and Rocky??!!?? Be still my beating heart!! How in the world could such an incredible looking dog end up needing rescue? That has to be one of the most Stricking looking dogs I have ever seen! Was Rocky a pure bred GSD?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Well if you reread your quoted post:
> 
> 'Picture size in any post *should* be 800 x 600'
> 
> It says should be, not must be!


Unfortunate wording, but that is the board rule regarding maximum picture size. 

The board does not automatically resize pictures, members need to do that before posting.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have so many good pics of Rafi but here's one of my favorites:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Zeus's portrait is my favorite of all his pics.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Great pictures everyone!

I do not have one favorite, thousands of pictures but not one that I feel really captures my boy perfectly. I will only post 1 photo though 

I have better prettier photos but Sage is a frisbee nut. Until I get that great shot I think this is the best I have so far of him.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy:









Sania:









Aiden:









Don't really have any pics of Shelbye or Schatzi.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Love all the pics! I have so many fav's but here's a couple of mine

Jynx sticking her tongue out at all the snow,,makes me laugh









My now gone agility girl, Sami, loved the way she wrapped those poles 









My handsome also gone, boy, Dodge









And my crazy girl Masi


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't decide between those two....


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

RIP Lily








Sofie chillin'








Jack


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Jack <3









and then Dee my bestfrind schnauzer


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I do not even know where all my pictures are and it would take weeks to compare and decide on a technical favorite. However, these would definitely be close to winners, if not the winner....









Dakota. I may have chosen one of his baby pics, but they aren't on this computer.









Ditto. My current favorite of her.









Daisy. I had a hard time finding a really good picture of her, she never sits still.









*RIP*Ceasar. I don't have many pictures of him, but this one is great!









*RIP* Baby. I seem to have lost almost all my pictures of her. Luckily I found this one.









*RIP* Foxy. Yes, that is me with her, many years ago. 

I have to find my picture of zeke. Im pretty sure I only have one of him. We only had him for about 2 years and I wasn't big on taking pictures yet. 
*RIP* Zeke.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I can't decide between two on Moses (I'm a sucker for headshots):
> His 2nd BD
> 
> 
> ...


 


GORGEOUS dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoChikk (Dec 8, 2014)

Oakley, my baby girl!!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Best of her: (Taken on my old camera)

Zoey by NickyB210, on Flickr

Best of us: (These are hard to come by since I'm the photoG)

Gloucester by NickyB210, on Flickr


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

This one for sure. :wub:

M


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jasmine



Delgado



http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/dependantonjesus/media/DSC_0047_zps7ea0718f.jpg.html

Alex



As I was looking through photos I found this one of my sister's Minpin, he's adorable and loves the camera


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Hard to choose just one*

Hoby


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

It's almost like torchure to pick just ONE picture. I changed the picture I was going to pick atleast 10 times :crazy: lol

But this is one of (thousands) my favorites of Dixie :wub:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Misty


Tannor


Robyn


Midnite



Brennan


Batman


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Max 










Sookie and Bella









J


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

This is my favorite pic of Pasta, she's about 12 in the pic. It's really, really hard to get a pic of her actually looking at the camera.


----------



## ocheltree812 (Feb 24, 2012)

Odin on his first walk with a leash. Frigga sleeping after a big puppy day.


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

I've always loved this one of my boy kaiser


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This thread is very old, I hope I can post another!!

This is my all time favorite of Karlo. He was 9 months old.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmm so one pic (my favourite one) of my DOG ... 

OK , done ... 

and since I'm posting one pic (my favourite one) of my PUPPY ... technically I'm not breaking the rules ... 

SORRY ... coudn't resist!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

This is my Orick, one of many photos of him. I wish I still had so many photos of so many of my dogs, heart dogs included.

Susan


----------

